# Mp3 file will not import to Davinci Resolve



## chuck1esHD (May 11, 2021)

Hi, I am trying to simply get an mp3 file into my Davinci Resolve media pool, and I'm having issues. I've tried dragging it from downloads to the media pool, but it just doesn't appear when I let go. I tried finding it within the application file browser but it simply isn't there. I tried changing the file ending to WAV in case it was somehow misread, but it still didn't work. What can I do to solve this?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Does Davinci Resolve work for audio files?

I can understand editing a video and adding/removing audio. But I wouldn't expect to just be able to drop audio into a video editing tool.

Just asking. I've not used Davinci.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Import
https://beginnersapproach.com/davinci-resolve-import-export-mp3/

Note this: it *requires a constant bit rate mp3 file* for it to process successfully


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

While this is for a Mac, I would assume it's the same for Windows:
https://www.softwarert.com/cannot-import-videos-audio-files-to-davinci-resolve-mac/


----------

